# Radon Stage 5.0 - Antriebsneutralität?



## log11 (16. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

das Radon Stage 5.0 ist derzeit mit 1199 wirklich günstig in bezug auf P/L wenn man sich die Ausstattung anschaut.
Momentan fahre ich ein Hardtail Transalp24 Stroker Limited.
Frage: Wer kennt das Bike und kann was zur Antriebsneutralität sagen? Sprich wie starkt federt das Bike beim pedalieren ein, speziell am Berg bei stärkeren Antritt?
Wie realistisch ist die Gewichtsangabe von 12,6kg?

Danke.


----------



## Hawwegugger (16. September 2011)

Hallo,

fahre unter anderem auch ein Stage. Ist praktisch Antriebsneutral. Super !
Gewicht : welcher Hersteller ist da schon ehrlich  

Gruß !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (16. September 2011)

Hab gerad gesehen daß der Fox23 Dämpfer ja auch die Einstellung ProPedal beherscht. Wobei ich das Setup so einstellen will, daß es auch in Normalstellung wenig einfedert bei stärkeren Pedalieren.
Ich habe eine Schrittlänge von 84cm bei 1,81m und 69kg. Wäre das 18 oder das 20Zoll die bessere Wahl?
Was wiegt das Bike real?


----------



## Hawwegugger (16. September 2011)

Mit Flaschenhalter und Pedalen habe ich mal 13,4 kg gewogen (Kofferwaage ohne Gewähr).
Bei der Körperabmessung liegst du ziemlich zwischen den Größen, würde aber im Zweifelsfall den kleineren also 18" nehmen.

Anmerkung : 69 Kg, da wippt wirklich nix bergauf


----------



## log11 (16. September 2011)

Ich werd kommende Woche mal nach Bonn fahren um ein Stage 5.0 zu testen.
Wenns gefällt kann man doch sicher gleich ein neues im Handgepäck mitnehmen....oder?
13,4kg bei welcher Rahmenhöhe?


----------



## Hauser81 (16. September 2011)

Hi, das Angebot habe ich auch gekauft, vor etwa 6 Wochen. Ist mein erstes MTB, daher meine Meinung bitte entsprechend werden:
Ich finde, das Wippen hält sich in Grenzen. Mich stört bergauf überhaupt nicht, dass es ein Fully ist. Den Fox-Dämpfer kann man umschalten, aber richtig zu geht er nicht. Der Dämpfer arbeitet bergauf trotzdem, vieleicht ist meiner nicht perfekt auf mich eingestellt.
Gewicht: meines in 20 Zoll wiegt 13,5 kg (+-100g, weiß nicht mehr) mit Pedalen (reine Klicks, nix dolles, standart deore), war damit sehr zufrieden. Mit versenkbarer Sattelstütze komme ich dann auf 14 kg, finde ich okay für den Preis. 20 Zoll ist für mich super, 187cm bei 71 kg.

Viele Grüße


----------



## log11 (16. September 2011)

@Hauser81, danke für Dein Review.
Also bei 1,87m ein 20Zoller. Dann bin ich mit 1,81m wahrscheinlich wirklich mit dem 18Zoller besser bedient.
Was mich wieder etwas unsicher werden läßt ist, daß Dein Dämpfer scheinbar doch spürbar arbeitet wenn man bergauf fährt. Genau das könnte bei mir zum Problem werden, da ich seit 3 Jahren Hardtail fahre und sowas absolut nicht gewohnt bin.
Minimal arbeitet natürlich jedes gefederte Heck beim pedalieren, außer man hat nen Plattformdämpfer. Da hat man aber dann wieder andere Nachteile.


----------



## Hauser81 (16. September 2011)

Warte diesbezüglich lieber mal die Meinung von jemandem ab, der einen Vergleich hat. Ich kann Dir nur sagen, dass die Fullies meiner Bekannten (die auch erst seit ein paar Wochen MTB fahren) auch wippen (falls wippen ein arbeiten des Dämpfers beim normalen Fahren ist???). 18 oder 20 Zoll weiß ich nicht. Bei der mitgelieferten Sattelstütze musste ich beim 20 Zoll schon fast an Maximum gehen. Das 20 Zoll Rad ist nicht wirklich groß sag ich mal.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. September 2011)

Immer dieses ins Hemd machen wegen Wippen.

Das Slide is sehr neutral. Ich fahr das ED ausser auf steilen Trails hoch (dort PP auf 1) immer offen.

An der Größengrenze: 18" wenn trailig. 20" wenn Waldautobahn. 

Ich hab Beinlänge 85cm und in 18" gehen mit der Originalstütze bei meiner Sitzposition noch 1-2cm raus => ca. bei 87cm wird die Grenze bei der kurzen Originalstütze sein.


----------



## log11 (16. September 2011)

@Prof. Dr. YoMan, welche Rahmengröße hast Du?
Das Gewippe ist gerade wenn man jahrelang Hardtails gefahren ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig. Deshalb suche ich ja ein Bike wo die Antriebseinflüsse möglicht minimal sind.


----------



## log11 (16. September 2011)

Ah sorry, hab gerad gesehen 18Zoll bei Schrittlänge 85cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. September 2011)

Überbewertet. Jedes halbwegs aktuelle AM-Teil ist ok was die Antriebseinflüsse angeht. 

Viel zu viel Rumgewehse. 

Solange man nicht im Wiegetritt steht oder unrund Rumhackt ist das bissel Gewippe vollkommen Wurst.

Oder fährst Du mit 2,25" und 2,5bar durch den Wald?

Dann wäre ein 100er oder 120er vielleicht die bessere Wahl.

Mir kommt es immer so vor als ob jeder denkt da bleiben 10W in der Dämpfung hängen. 

Das ist ein AM oder Enduro. Scheiss drauf!


----------



## log11 (17. September 2011)

@Prof. Dr. YoMan, das versuche ich gerade für mich rauszufinden.
Streckenprofil ist eher Wald, Feld und Wiesenwege aber halt immer öfter auch im Mittelgebirge auf ruppigeren Trails.
Naja ich war der Meinung daß das Stage zu ein Zwischending zwischen CC und AM darstellt. Also eher so ein Tourer/ Marathonbike, das etwas mehr Federweg als die XC bietet aber noch neutraler / leichter auf der Strecke fährt als ein AM / Enduro.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. September 2011)

Ja, das ist das Profil für ein Stage. 

Wenn du also  einigermaßen schnell sein willst, kompfortabel einen Maraton fahren willst oder einen direkten HT-Ersatz willst ist das Stage richtig. 

Meine Geschichte (und die im Umfeld) zeigt mir aber das solange es nicht um Zeit geht sondern um Spaß am Ende der Evolution immer Räder mit 140-160mm Federweg und 13-14kg raus kommen. 

Und Wippen ist bei den 15-20 Leuten mit denen ich in Kontakt komme nie ein Thema. Das ist immer von HT-only Fahrern oder reinen CC-lern überbewertet.


----------



## log11 (17. September 2011)

Ja klingt ja ganz vernünftig für meine Vorstellungen.
Werd mal sehen ob ich kommende Woche mal nach Bonn komme zu ner Probefahrt. Ungefahren werde ich jedenfalls nicht kaufen, das ist mir einfach zu heiß.
Weiß halt nicht wie lange das Angebot so noch steht.


----------



## log11 (17. September 2011)

Übrigens was ich nicht ganz verstehe.....Mountain Bike hat das Stage 6.0 ja bewertet.
U.a. steht geschrieben "Mit einer kürzeren Sitzposition wäre dem Stage ein Spitzenplatz sicher." Das Ding hat bei Rahmenhöhe 18 Zoll eine waagerechte Oberrohrlänge von 588mm. Das ist doch schon recht kurz. Mein HT hat mit 19 Zoll 595mm, was ziemlich genau dem Verhältnis entsprechen dürfte.


----------



## filiale (17. September 2011)

Ich hatte das Radon slide mit Fox RP23. Wenn Dein Dämpfer korrekt eingestellt ist, ist das Wippen im Sitzen bei null ! Im Stehen / Wiegetritt kommt es auf den runden Tritt an ob es wippt, also reine Übung !

Fakt ist: Man kann aus allem eine Wissenschaft machen. Aber die Geo ist heutzutage so gut, daß man zusammen mit einer guten Hardware / Dämpfer das Wippen problemlos in den Griff bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (17. September 2011)

@filiale,

klar daß es im Stehen etwas wippen tut. Aber das ist für mich eh kein Thema. Im stehen bin ich bisher nie unterwegs gewesen.....es sei denn bergab war es mir vom Untergrund zu ruppig fürs Hardtail.
Klingt jedenfalls gut. Ich finde das P/L Verhältnis beim Stage 5.0 sensationell. Bonn ist halt nen ganz schöner "Ritt" von Erfurt aus. Aber ich werd gegen Ende kommender Woche wohl mal hindüsen um mir das Ding mal näher zu beschnarchen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. September 2011)

Der Versand ist günstig. Man darf es ja zurück schicken. Ne Runde auf trockener Straße kannst du auch rollen. Nix anderes kannst du wahrscheinlich in Bonn machen.


----------



## log11 (17. September 2011)

Stimmt schon, nur hat man dann den Aufwand mit neu einpacken etc.
Außerdem fahre ich lieber zuerst, bevor ich kaufe......auch wenn man es innerhalb der Rückgabefrist zurücksenden kann.
Gibts zwischen Slide und Stage Rahmen eigentlich große Unterschiede? Die Geo ist ja sehr ähnlich, das Slide ist minimal kürzer. Vermutlich wird der Rahmen auch noch stabiler aber auch schwerer gebaut sein als bei Stage. Ist aber nur Vermutung.
Hab vorhin im Slide Thread gelesen, daß im letzten Winter das Stage 6.0 wohl mal für 999 wegging. Ist ja ein unglaublicher Preis. Wenn man wüßte das der Laden kommenden Winter wieder so gute Aktionen macht, lohnt sich u.U. das warten.


----------



## mohlo (17. September 2011)

log11 schrieb:


> Gibts zwischen Slide und Stage Rahmen eigentlich große Unterschiede?



120mm vs 150mm Federweg


----------



## Cunny4u (20. September 2011)

Hi !

Ich fahre seit etwas über einem Jahr das Stage 5 und bin nach wie vor sehr gut zufrieden. Bin allerdings Anfänger und hab kaum Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Die "Härte" / Neutralität eines 2011 ´er Jekyll hat das Stage nicht, aber für meine Touren im Siebengebirge aber auch in den Alpen reichts alle Male.

Vielleicht noch ein Tipp, Radon hat hier Oktoberfest und ab 1. 10. Reduzierungen auch der Räder angekündigt. Da ist hier mit Sicherheit die Hölle los, aber vielleicht lohnt sich das ja.
Siehe hier:

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-28-09-10--Radon-Oktoberfest_id_13582_.htm

Gruß aus dem Rheinland


----------



## wirkunxlos (20. September 2011)

Hat einer von Euch die Möglichkeit ein 18" Stage 5.0 oder 18" Stage 6.0 selbst zu wiegen?  Danke.


----------



## gi_si (20. September 2011)

Ich hab nen Radon Stage 6.0 aus 2011.
Es wiegt ca. 12,8kg mit Shimano-Pedalen PD-M540, Tacho und etwas Dreck


----------



## log11 (21. September 2011)

@Cunny4u, danke für den Tipp mit dem Oktoberfest. Mal sehen ob ich es an dem We nach Bonn schaffe. Allerdings befürchte ich, daß man sich da durch die "Fans" sicher "durchwühlen" muss. 

@gi_si, bei welcher Rahmenhöhe? Gewicht ist ja noch akzeptabel finde ich.


----------



## gi_si (21. September 2011)

@log11: Ich hab´s in 18".


----------



## stay_different (29. September 2011)

wirkunxlos schrieb:


> Hat einer von Euch die Möglichkeit ein 18" Stage 5.0 oder 18" Stage 6.0 selbst zu wiegen?  Danke.



Hallo habe gestern mein Stage 5.0 in 18" bekommen. Werde es im Laufe des Tages mal auf die Waage schicken. Gebe dir dann bescheid.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stay_different (29. September 2011)

So, habe es eben gewogen!

Ich komme beim Stage 5.0 18" auf 13,7kg
inkl. KS i900R Sattelstange (ca. 500g)
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1170/a12608/i900-r-sattelstuetze-%D8-316-mm-385-mm.html

inkl. Klick & Bärentatze-Kombi Pedale (ca. 500g)
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a513/pd-m324-pedal.html

inkl. Falschenhalter & Strebenschutz (Gewicht zu vernachlässigen)

Somit ist die Gewichtsangabe sehr realistisch.

Zur anderen Frage: Antriebsneutralität.
Ich merke überhaupt nichts und bin vorher auch Hardtail (Cube) gefahren. Selbst ohne ProPedal funktion schwingt da hinten nichts.

Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.

Grüße


----------



## log11 (29. September 2011)

@stay_different,

DANKE für die Infos. Weißt Du was die Originalstütze bzw. die Bärentatzen gewogen haben?
Die müssten in Summe dann ja 700-900g leichter sein als die von Dir verbauten Teile.
13,7kg sind schon kein Pappenstiel mehr. Ich will mit dem Stage 5 in 18" eigentlich unter 13kg bleiben.
Aber was Du zum Wippen schreibst klingt gut.
Werd vermutlich am 01.10. mal hindüsen....vielleicht kann man noch nen Schnapper machen.

Grüße


----------



## Hauser81 (29. September 2011)

Original ist kein Pedal dran und die versenkbare Stütze wiegt nun mal viel mehr als die normale, aber das lohnt trotzdem. Das Gewicht kann ich etwa bestätigen, ich hatte 13,5 mit Klickpedalen und der Serien-Sattelstütze in 20Zoll, finde ich voll okay...für den Preis!


----------



## Xmd5a (29. September 2011)

Bevor du übermorgen nach Bonn fährst schau doch mal genauer auf das Jahr in dem Link von Cunny4uhttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=215362. Ich denke in diesem Jahr bist du besser bediehnt wenn du am 7. oder 8.10 fährst. 
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-03-08-11--Ankuendigung-Radon-Oktoberfest-2011-_id_17761_.htm


----------



## stay_different (29. September 2011)

achja, statt dem nobby nic hab ich hinten n fat albert draufgezogen, der ist glaub auch nochmal n tick schwerer. 
(auch wenn das stage mit nobby nic drahtreifen geliefert wird)

laut H&S liegt die RaceFace Evolve Sattelstütze bei 264g in 27,xmm.
Das Stage hat allerdings 31,4mm, daher könnt se noch n tick schwerer sein
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1171/a15451/evolve-xc-sattelstuetze-316-x-350-mm.html?mfid=56

wenn leichte pedale nimmst sollest somit knapp unter 13 kilo bleiben, denk die standard bärentatze die beiliegen sind so bei 350g (geschätzt). Auch wenn ich persönlich der meinung bin das n halbes kilo hin oder her total egal ist. sonst dürftest vor/währrend der tour ja auch nix essen, ist ja auch gewicht 

grüße


----------



## log11 (29. September 2011)

Ja Du hast schon recht mit dem halben Kilo hin oder her. Nur ist für mich im Kopf die 13kg Marke gesetzt.
Ein richtig leichtes und gutes Fully kostet natürlich auch deutlich mehr als das Stage 5.0

Warst Du mit dem Rad schon im Gelände? Mich würde eine Einschätzung des Fahrwerks und Steifigkeit des Rahmens interessieren.


----------



## stay_different (29. September 2011)

log11 schrieb:


> Ja Du hast schon recht mit dem halben Kilo hin oder her. Nur ist für mich im Kopf die 13kg Marke gesetzt.
> Ein richtig leichtes und gutes Fully kostet natürlich auch deutlich mehr als das Stage 5.0
> 
> Warst Du mit dem Rad schon im Gelände? Mich würde eine Einschätzung des Fahrwerks und Steifigkeit des Rahmens interessieren.



noch nicht wirklich, nur etwas feldweg. werden aber morgen oder samstag ne schöne tour mit waldwegen und trails machen, dann kann ich dir gern bescheid geben.
vom ersten gefühl sollte das aber kein problem darstellen, da die dämpfer doch ordentlich sind und der rahmen sehr stabil wirkt


----------



## log11 (29. September 2011)

Ja wÃ¼rde mich wirklich sehr interessieren. Besten Dank schonmal fÃ¼r Deine MÃ¼he. 
FÃ¼r 1200â¬ habe ich jedenfalls nirgends ein annÃ¤hernd so gut ausgestattetes Fully wie das Stage 5.0 gefunden.

PS: Das einzigste an Komponenten was ich am Stage 5.0 nicht einschÃ¤tzen kann ist das Tretlager und die Kurbelgarnitur (Race Face Evolve).
Ist das in etwa miT Shimao SLX vergleichbar oder schlechter?


----------



## stay_different (29. September 2011)

log11 schrieb:


> Ja würde mich wirklich sehr interessieren. Besten Dank schonmal für Deine Mühe.
> Für 1200 habe ich jedenfalls nirgends ein annähernd so gut ausgestattetes Fully wie das Stage 5.0 gefunden.
> 
> PS: Das einzigste an Komponenten was ich am Stage 5.0 nicht einschätzen kann ist das Tretlager und die Kurbelgarnitur (Race Face Evolve).
> Ist das in etwa miT Shimao SLX vergleichbar oder schlechter?



Kurbel: ich würde auf identisch bis besser tippen, ganz sicher bin ich mir aber nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (30. September 2011)

Ja vielleicht kann noch jemand anderes die Kurbeln beurteilen.
Sehr interessieren würde mich auch die Meinung zur Bremse. Die Formula RX ist ja sehr umstritten was man so liest.
Schleift die Bremsscheibe beim fahren? Quietschgeräusche beim Bremsen? Bremsleistung?

Danke.


----------



## stay_different (30. September 2011)

log11 schrieb:


> Ja vielleicht kann noch jemand anderes die Kurbeln beurteilen.
> Sehr interessieren würde mich auch die Meinung zur Bremse. Die Formula RX ist ja sehr umstritten was man so liest.
> Schleift die Bremsscheibe beim fahren? Quietschgeräusche beim Bremsen? Bremsleistung?
> 
> Danke.



also freundin hat die rx auch dran, sind jetzt einige touren gefahren und da hat nix gequietscht. von der bremswirkung her gibts nix zu meckern.


----------



## log11 (30. September 2011)

Ich hatte ursprünglich an meinem Transalp24 Stroker ne Scheibenbremse dran. Das war ein furchtbares Geschleife trotz aller Bemühungen seitens des Händlers das Ding ruhig zu stellen.
Hab dann auf Magura HS33 umrüsten lassen. Deshalb bin ich da etwas.....sagen wir vorbelastet.


----------



## stay_different (30. September 2011)

log11 schrieb:


> Ja Du hast schon recht mit dem halben Kilo hin oder her. Nur ist für mich im Kopf die 13kg Marke gesetzt.
> Ein richtig leichtes und gutes Fully kostet natürlich auch deutlich mehr als das Stage 5.0
> 
> Warst Du mit dem Rad schon im Gelände? Mich würde eine Einschätzung des Fahrwerks und Steifigkeit des Rahmens interessieren.






So die erste 12km Tour hinter mir. absolut tolles fahrgefühl! kein wippen bergauf, nichtmal wenns steiler wird oder wurzeln/steine im weg liegen!
Pro Pedal habe ich gar nicht aktiviert. Rahmen wirkt recht steif, konnte kein knarzen o.ä. feststellen. bin extrem zufrieden! fährt sich auch um welten besser als n HT. Viel mehr traktion, rauf wie runter.

Nur die Schaltung haben se n bisschen mau eingestellt, und die griffe sind n witz! 12km und der gummi löst sich auf....

dachte eigentlich die haben hier nachgebessert (ist ja ein bekanntes problem), aber scheinbar schickt man lieber erstmal die kaputten raus... merkt ja keiner 

Mal sehen wie das tauschen klappt! Ansonsten aber vollkommen zufrieden!


----------



## log11 (30. September 2011)

stay_different schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 217832
> 
> So die erste 12km Tour hinter mir. absolut tolles fahrgefühl! kein wippen bergauf, nichtmal wenns steiler wird oder wurzeln/steine im weg liegen!
> Pro Pedal habe ich gar nicht aktiviert. Rahmen wirkt recht steif, konnte kein knarzen o.ä. feststellen. bin extrem zufrieden! fährt sich auch um welten besser als n HT. Viel mehr traktion, rauf wie runter.
> ...



Na das klingt doch gut. Mit schleifenden Bremsen hast Du keine Probleme....auch nicht bei Kurvenfahrten?
Das mit den Griffen ist echt blöd. Zumal das bei Radon / Bikediscount schon seit Monaten bekannt ist. Da DARF es echt nicht sein, daß die sich auflösenden Griffe noch an Rädern montiert werden. Zumindest bei Auslieferung muss sowas kontrolliert werden.
Ich würde das Rad eh am kommenden Fr. in Bonn mitnehmen. Erkennt man das Griffproblem auf den ersten Blick?
Sieht auf jeden Fall schick aus Dein Stage 5


----------



## stay_different (30. September 2011)

log11 schrieb:


> Na das klingt doch gut. Mit schleifenden Bremsen hast Du keine Probleme....auch nicht bei Kurvenfahrten?
> Das mit den Griffen ist echt blöd. Zumal das bei Radon / Bikediscount schon seit Monaten bekannt ist. Da DARF es echt nicht sein, daß die sich auflösenden Griffe noch an Rädern montiert werden. Zumindest bei Auslieferung muss sowas kontrolliert werden.
> Ich würde das Rad eh am kommenden Fr. in Bonn mitnehmen. Erkennt man das Griffproblem auf den ersten Blick?
> Sieht auf jeden Fall schick aus Dein Stage 5



also bei mir hat an der bremse nichts geschliffen, kenn ich aber von meinem alten cube, denk das ist bei scheibenbremsen eigentlich immer n thema, fliehkraft macht halt doch was aus  

an den griffen erkennt man leider gar nix vorab, werd mich mal bei radon melden und mich erkundigen was das soll... also das n punkt wo ich mir echt nur an kopf langen kann... vllt. lässt dir gleich n paar ersatzgriffe mitgeben....

THANKS 
sieht schick aus und fährt sich auch so :=)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flachzangen (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe zwar ein Stage 6.0, aber vielleicht kann ich auch mal kurz meine Erfahrung nach den ersten 150km schildern. Ist mein erstes richtiges MTB.

* Tolles Fahrgefühl, sowohl auf Trails als auch auf Waldautobahnen. Die Traction ist selbst auf bösem Untergrund gut. Man gewöhnt sich aber viel zu schnell an das Gefühl 
* Schaltung war auch bei mir etwas mau eingestellt, musste leicht nachjustieren
* Die Bremsen (Formular RX) rauben mir mittlerweile die Nerven...quietschen wie Hulle und die Scheiben sind sehr schlagempfindlich. Ich habe schon die Bremssattel  neu ausgerichtet, aber Kurbenfahrten ohne Schleifen sind nicht drin. Teilweise, je nach Belastung, schleifen sie auch bei Geradeausfahrten. Auf den ersten ca. 50km war das kein Problem.
* Da ich keine Radon-Griffe habe, bin ich auch von diesem Problem befreit.


----------



## log11 (1. Oktober 2011)

Flachzangen schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar ein Stage 6.0, aber vielleicht kann ich auch mal kurz meine Erfahrung nach den ersten 150km schildern. Ist mein erstes richtiges MTB.
> 
> * Tolles Fahrgefühl, sowohl auf Trails als auch auf Waldautobahnen. Die Traction ist selbst auf bösem Untergrund gut. Man gewöhnt sich aber viel zu schnell an das Gefühl
> * Schaltung war auch bei mir etwas mau eingestellt, musste leicht nachjustieren
> ...




Danke für Deinen Bericht! Was das Bike ansich anbelangt klingt das ja gut. Aber Deine Kommentare zur Formula RX sind nicht schön. Genau das befürchte ich auch. Wenn ich mich richtig belesen habe, sind die Schiben sehr dünn und neigen schnell zum verziehen. Und dann ist schleifen quasi vorprogrammiert. Welche Scheibenbremse ist denn da besser?
Kann man bei bike-discount das Stage 5 oder Stage 6 mit einer anderen Bremse ordern?


----------



## wirkunxlos (5. Oktober 2011)

@stay_different  
Danke!!


----------



## stay_different (5. Oktober 2011)

log11 schrieb:


> Danke für Deinen Bericht! Was das Bike ansich anbelangt klingt das ja gut. Aber Deine Kommentare zur Formula RX sind nicht schön. Genau das befürchte ich auch. Wenn ich mich richtig belesen habe, sind die Schiben sehr dünn und neigen schnell zum verziehen. Und dann ist schleifen quasi vorprogrammiert. Welche Scheibenbremse ist denn da besser?
> Kann man bei bike-discount das Stage 5 oder Stage 6 mit einer anderen Bremse ordern?



du kannst höchstens gleich andere mitbestellen. bei mir schleift bisher nichts, evtl. das es in der kurve mal klimpert, das hatte ich aber bisher mit allen bremsen.

@wirkunxlos - gern geschehen, nur, für was?


----------



## romanb7 (5. Oktober 2011)

Flachzangen schrieb:


> * Die Bremsen (Formular RX) rauben mir mittlerweile die Nerven...quietschen wie Hulle und die Scheiben sind sehr schlagempfindlich. Ich habe schon die Bremssattel neu ausgerichtet, aber Kurbenfahrten ohne Schleifen sind nicht drin. Teilweise, je nach Belastung, schleifen sie auch bei Geradeausfahrten. Auf den ersten ca. 50km war das kein Problem.


 
Ich habe an meinem Slide auch die Formula RX und habe das Problem vorne gleich mit einer größeren Scheibe (203mm von BBB BikeParts) inkl. Adapter ausgemerzt.
Hinten habe ich aber auch das Problem das die quitscht wie die Sau.
Neu zentrieren usw. hat nichts gebracht.
Habe Kontakt mit den Verkäufern aufgenommen und drum gebeten, dass ich die Scheibe und den Adapter auch für hinten bekommen.

Mal sehn was die sagen.


----------



## ben1982 (9. Oktober 2011)

Für den Preis wirst aufjedenfall nicht besseres bekommen. Das andere Bikes z.B. Cube AMS oder Ghost AMR etc. das Antriebskonzept besser umsetzen ist kein Geheimnis. Dafür musst du aber Abstriche in punkto Ausstattung machen und vorallem wesentlich mehr bezahlen. Ich war auch sehr lange HT-Fahrer und das gewippe der Fully's hat mich schon ziemlich gestört. Hab mich nun für ein Specialized SJ FSR Elite entschieden (Zur Auswahl standen noch CUBE AMS 130, Radon Slide AM und das Stage). Bin alle gefahren und da gibt es immer noch riesengroße Unterschiede. Das Cube wippt z.B. nicht im Wiegetritt oder beim stehen war mir persönlich aber zu langsam (Probefahrt am Gardasee über 80km und knapp 2000hm). Wenn du die möglichkeit hast schau auch mal nach dem Cube , sehr guter Tourer ohne gewippe!!! Das Specialized ist der totale Hammer!!! Antriebsneutral, top Gewicht, sau schnell und immer genung Reservern. Hatte letztes Jahr angefangen mich umzuschauen und habe mich dafür entschieden länger zu sparen und etwas zu kaufen mit dem ich zu 100% zufrieden bin. Und zum Glück konnte ich 30% heraushandeln, da im August kurz vor der Messe gekauft.


----------

